

Ask HN: BP is up 7% in London today, but only 1% on NYSE. Why? - VictorHo

http://www.google.com/finance?q=LON:BP
http://www.google.com/finance?q=bp<p>The pound is up 1%, which explains part of it, but doesn't come close to explaining the entire difference.
======
sajid
LON.BP * 187.87M = NYSE.BP * 3.13B * $/£

The LHS represent the market cap of BP at the LSE, the RHS the market of BP at
the NYSE. Both sides should be approximately equal because 40% of BP shares
are listed in London and 39% in New York.

~~~
sajid
The above is an explanation as to why the prices in New York and London are
always in sync.

But the direct answer to your question is that the rise in the share price is
shown relative to the closing price on the day before. And the LSE closes at
11.30AM EST and NYSE closes at 4.00PM EST.

